# why oh why



## madasapig (Oct 19, 2013)

Why cant people open a car without hitting your car was ment to be showing my car off on sunday at a car event. No point now. Any one had this hapen to them if so any idear of cost??

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just has some [email protected] dent the front wing on my Golf R yesterday rang one of the local guys I have used in the past went to the garage he was working at and he did it there and then £30 you would never know it had happened


----------



## Niallt1892 (May 10, 2014)

Ahhh sorry to hear this, but surely if it's not too bad it would only be a day job and no more than 70-80 quid


----------

